# New Close Up Of Xxl...



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Had a few mins this afternoon to have a play....

Capeland XXL....


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Swwwweeeeet...both the watch and the pic. I MUST find one of those this year.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

you didn't drop it this time then?


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

you can just picture it cant you.....

"ahh, great shot, now, just need to upload it to photobucket. I'll leave it where it is for a second........oh ****


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Very cool Jase


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

No...Not this time......










Cheers Rich, yep you must, its a great watch....


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

Fab shot Jase, good looking watch, crystal looks very clean, like new


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Crown shot..


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

interesting work Jase. Well done


----------

